# Wattage



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

How many watts will my mom need for her 55 gallon fresh water tank, its 48" compltly across, and she wants medium light plants, ( hopefully i can find the wattage / fixture on ebay cheaper)


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

for a 55, you will want at least 2-3 wpg for medium, any higher then 3 you will need to inject CO2. Cheapest fixtures you will probably find are the Corallife aqualights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with Jer (Clerk). I would have no less than 2 watts per gallon. A range of 2-3wpg is good, since you'd need co2 after about 3wpg. A 130w compact fluorescent fixture would be good for that size tank.


----------

